

Outpost.Travel - An Aggregator for Rides, Lodging and Guides - outpost
http://intransit.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/20/an-aggregator-for-rides-lodging-and-guides/

======
togasystems
Might run into some trouble with the name. There is an travel magazine already
called Outpost:
[http://www.outpostmagazine.com/](http://www.outpostmagazine.com/)

------
honopu
This is a cool idea. I wasn't aware that airbnb or flipkey had a public api
for this sort of thing. The results are returned very quickly! Nice job.

